# Slow heart rate anybody?



## Calli66 (Oct 14, 2010)

I just found out from my new NP that my heart rate is "kind of slow"---below 50 at rest and a little higher when she checked again later. She listened to my heart and said it sounded OK.

I looked at my heart rate readings from a year ago (stored on my blood pressure monitor) and out of 26 readings the average was 47. I bought a wrist monitor so I could check while doing different activities. When I'm moderately active (doing housework, etc.) the average is in the mid 50's.

Sometimes I feel these little hot flashes (but I'm 61, way past menopause) and when I check my heart rate during them, it's a bit higher.

I'm not too worried right now, because I don't have any weakness or shortness of breath, and maybe it's normal for me---I just don't know.

I take only 75 mcg levothyroxine for Hashi's and am waiting to get more labs done in December.

Does anybody else have a *slow heart rate*?

Calli


----------



## cgoeschel (Aug 24, 2010)

Ive got Hashimotos. I had Total Thyroidectomy in June 2010 for Papillary Carcinoma. My heart rate at rest is 41-43. It goes up accordingly when Im active. When I sleep at night it dips into the high 30's. I had my RAI treatment last week and I start my Synthroid 175mcg tomorrow morning, so I hope my resting rate goes back up into the 50's.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

My normal rate is 60 +/- 2 sometimes dipping down to 46/48. Even at my hyperest. I know heart rate and blood press fluctuates throughout the day, changing from day to day.
Lowing as day progress to night, night and early AM before getting out of bed the lowest. 30's is pretty low.

We have a heart/pulse rate of an athlete.


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm glad to see this because I posted about it here. I'm only 29 and my heart rate while resting is about 40-50, and has been as low as 35 in the middle of the night. It feels terrible; I'm dizzy, disoriented, and my blood pressure is crazy low. The last time it was checked, my thyroid was just over the limit. I feel terrible, but partly because it's combined with pre-existing mitral valve prolapse syndrome.

I'm not on any beta blockers, so it's not drug-induced, and I'm way too young to have such a slow pulse. I doubt it's deadly, but it feels pretty bad. I hope other people pipe up, but I guess this is one of those symptoms that tend to go unnoticed.

Bizarrely, I'm right at, or just below, my target weight, and not able to gain easily. I'm starting to think the low pulse is a combination of thyroid and adrenal dysfunction.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

For me, thyroid disease has increased my pulse and blood pressure, when I have been hyper or hypo. Things were definitely much worse when I was hyper. I would think that a low heart rate would be a sign that your heart is in really good shape, but I do not live in your body. Have you discussed this with your doctor?

Have they done a TSI test to see if you have Graves disease to explain your difficulty gaining weight?


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

Considering I hardly exercise at present (I know, I know ) I doubt my heart is in the best shape it can be.

In fact, my current symptoms were precipitated a couple months ago by my panicking that what I was feeling was "the big one," which in my case only means that my mitral valve regurgitation (moderate-I will need it repaired someday) has become bad enough to stress my heart into congestive heart failure. I couldn't breathe without taking big breaths and my heart rate was too fast. Within just a week I saw it go from that, to profoundly slow, a state I've only seen previously while I was taking beta blockers. The change only took a couple days.

I was born with a specific kind of familial dysautonomia (mitral valve prolapse syndrome/dysautonomia), for which I was diagnosed and treated (with beta blockers) at 20. This makes my thyroid diagnosis extremely difficult and confusing to figure out, and_ I think it's important to note this in case anyone else here has such a complication_. Dysautonomia makes the nervous system out of whack all on its own, and considering the amount of people with it who suffer from underactive/overactive thyroids, _often with completely negative results when tested for the antibodies_, it does have to make me wonder if the nervous system plays a part in messing with the thyroid's functioning - it certain affects the adrenal glands and pancreas.

I currently feel hyper and hypo at the same time. I'm not on the right medication, or the correct amount to make me feel hyperthyroid. I'm fatigued, dry, sleeping too much, slowed down to a snail's pace, and aching. At the same time, I sleep extremely lightly and have a difficult time going back to sleep if I have any worries, on top of sick0012: *!!!TMI!!!* etc.) consistently loose stools and random hypoglycemic jitters. I'm nervous and exhausted. My heart rate is almost always extremely low, but can suddenly accelerate for no apparent reason. It's like being on a teeter-totter of variable speeds, which leaves me trying to calculate the patterns so I can be prepared for what's next.

Today I should be getting my last T4/T3 and TSH results, so for scientific interest I'll put them in the Lab Results section.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eorhythm said:


> Considering I hardly exercise at present (I know, I know ) I doubt my heart is in the best shape it can be.
> 
> In fact, my current symptoms were precipitated a couple months ago by my panicking that what I was feeling was "the big one," which in my case only means that my mitral valve regurgitation (moderate-I will need it repaired someday) has become bad enough to stress my heart into congestive heart failure. I couldn't breathe without taking big breaths and my heart rate was too fast. Within just a week I saw it go from that, to profoundly slow, a state I've only seen previously while I was taking beta blockers. The change only took a couple days.
> 
> ...


Do you take CoQ10? I also have mitral valve prolapse. It supports the heart big time. I take that and I walk 8 miles a day at a fast clip. 4 30 minute increments. I am 68 and doing well. I do a lot of other exercise too.

Also, Omega III supports the heart.

The entire endocrine system is affected by metabolic disease; sadly. Domino Effect.


----------



## eorhythm (Jan 3, 2011)

Andros  I had a feeling you might have MVP! CoQ10 is a very good idea, I'm going to write that on my shopping list. I wanted to take magnesium for a while but it just raises too much hell with my digestive tract.  The good thing is that I've noticed all the people I know with MVP tend to be healthy aside from their autoimmune disorders (if they have any); I have two great aunts with it, both nearing 80, and they both smoke.

Here's to good health! hugs6


----------



## heartofwisdom (Mar 1, 2011)

I go to hematologist ever two weeks. The last few months my heart rate has been 43-44. I was concerned but no one else was.

I had open heart surgery 3 years ago.

Friday I got diagnosed w hypothyroidism. Now I'm assuming its part of that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

eorhythm said:


> Andros  I had a feeling you might have MVP! CoQ10 is a very good idea, I'm going to write that on my shopping list. I wanted to take magnesium for a while but it just raises too much hell with my digestive tract.  The good thing is that I've noticed all the people I know with MVP tend to be healthy aside from their autoimmune disorders (if they have any); I have two great aunts with it, both nearing 80, and they both smoke.
> 
> Here's to good health! hugs6


Wow!!! Your aunts are made from strong stock for sure. God bless them!! Did you take Magnesium Citrate? It absorbs fast and can cause intestinal motility problems. Try Magnesium Oxide. Magnesium is "essential" for good health; not just the heart but every cell in our bodies!!!

It is vital!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

heartofwisdom said:


> I go to hematologist ever two weeks. The last few months my heart rate has been 43-44. I was concerned but no one else was.
> 
> I had open heart surgery 3 years ago.
> 
> Friday I got diagnosed w hypothyroidism. Now I'm assuming its part of that.


It could be from hypo but my very best advice is to hook up with your cardiologist. I am not fond of assumptions. It is possible to have more than on contributing factor.

Please heed my advice about this.


----------

